
Zoom Status Issues Spike - brobdingnagians
https://downdetector.co.uk/status/zoom/
======
brobdingnagians
Tried connecting to Zoom this morning and only a few people out of several
dozen were able to connect. Checked, and looks like major outage. Zoom's
status page isn't updated yet:
[https://status.zoom.us/](https://status.zoom.us/)

